# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Militia West x Yung Simmie Presents...275 MILITIA

## philipped

Militia West (clothing brand from South Florida) in collaboration with 275/BRK/Raider Klan artist Yung Simmie 



#275Militia


https://militiawest.squarespace.com













Follow Militia West on Twitter -> @MilitiaWest
Follow Militia West on Tumblr -> http://militiawestclothing.tumblr.com
Follow Militia West on Instagram -> MilitiaWest

----------

